# Carrots for treats?



## Rosie's mom (Dec 3, 2008)

I read somewhere that you can give thin slices of carrots for treats. Is this good to do? Do dogs actually like them? 

opinions appreciated!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes, my vet recommended carrots and green beans as healthy, low-calorie alternatives to traditional dog snacks. I don't use carrots, but Holly loves frozen green beans


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico here is very fond of carrots as treats. We go for the baby size ones, about thumb sized. At first I was a little bit concerned about choking, but this works out fabulously. He is mad for them and the size is perfect for him. He is 8 months and has plenty of teeth for chewing this up.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

we give ours baby carrots and broccoli stems, shes loves both of them! I heard the carrots also help clean teeth.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I never would have thought of this as a dog treat... NEAT.


----------



## Rosie's mom (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm glad to hear this then! I'm trying to teach Rosie some basic commands and she really goes for the food....hopefully she'll like carrots


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

My dogs love all kinds of veggies, but fingerling carrots are their favorite. They like cauliflower, tomatoes, green peppers, cucumbers and broccoli, too.


----------



## LucyGirl (Sep 25, 2008)

I give Lucy carrots everyday....she seems to like them better than milkbones. I cut baby carrots in half and give her a few a day...more healthy than bones.

She also love broccoli!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Mine love all vegetables.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I dont know about the carrots, but when I was little my dad had to fence off his jalapeno plants because our miniature schnauzer was eating them. She snuck them when no one was looking for awhile and dad thought the neighbors were stealing them. She wouldnt take one if it was offered, only if she picked it herself...lol.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i started giving bambam frozen baby carrots as treats when he was teething and he loved them so much we alwyas keep a bag of frozen baby carrots cut in half in the freezer. They're healthy and my dog loooooooves them. whenever im in teh kitchen he thinks i'm about to give him a carrot and follows me aroudn relentlessly!


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

are the veggies cooked or raw ? my chi loved the ol roy chicken stripes !


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I give Dazy apples and carrots....She watches me when I start dicing up a little piece of apple and she goes nuts running around in circles! That is her favorite treat.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I wouldn't go overboard, but carrots and green beans are great ideas for low calorie snacks. I know my Annabelle loves her veggies. Carrots do have sugar in them naturally, so like I said, I wouldn't give your baby too much, but it's definitely a healthy alternative.


----------



## 4chis (Dec 16, 2008)

Carrots get mixed reviews from my chi's, 2 like them and the other 2 don't. One other benefit is that it's good for their teeth!


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

My baby just loves Carrots she , i had to find something she would eat , i got some training treats and she just will not eat them so i then again tried a different kind and still the same thing so the vet said to try carrots and she loves them...................it was the same with her and food and i found one she likes thanks god, so i had a lot of food to donate to the shelter


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

ahra1284 said:


> i started giving bambam frozen baby carrots as treats when he was teething and he loved them so much we alwyas keep a bag of frozen baby carrots cut in half in the freezer. They're healthy and my dog loooooooves them. whenever im in teh kitchen he thinks i'm about to give him a carrot and follows me aroudn relentlessly!


haha I love it! Zoe is getting to be like that too....nothing like trying to cook dinner in a 1 person kitchen with a tiny fuzzy underfoot!


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Our three love carrots! They all go insane when they see us pull out the little bag of baby carrots.


----------



## Rosie's mom (Dec 3, 2008)

Would it be okay to give her a tiny bit of carrot when I'm trying to teach her a command? I'm talking 1/5 of a baby carrot.....


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

As far as the amount of a carrot or apple that I give her it is a very small amount which is probably 2 or 3 bites and I only give her these special treats once in awhile. She is such a little piggy she would love to have them all the time!:foxes15:


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

I feed Emma frozen carrots and beans as a treat with her kibble or as a treat she lovesssssssss them. Every time you open the freezer she thinks its like the super Emma food stash and will sit and stare at whatever you are doing waiting for her num nums


----------



## mocha_roo (Dec 16, 2008)

When i was younger my aunt gave her dogs carrots a slice of cheese and ham cut up into little peices mixed with their daily dry food dinner! I thought this was just spoiling them! I dont give my babies any people food for fear of begging! But i think as a special treat and since its healthy i might just try this!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella and Lina love cooked vegetables as treats, such as, carrots, peas, and green beans. They also love fruits as treats, such as, bananas, plums, prunes, peaches, pears, and apples.


----------



## Rosie's mom (Dec 3, 2008)

So I just tried feeding Rose a carrot and she would have none of it. I think it's because she was only fed table scraps at her first home...she's become spoiled...haha.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

That should be fine Rosie's mom. Like I said, just remember, everything in moderation, so I wouldn't stick to giving maybe a max of 2 baby carrots at a time since our babies are so little. I also like to give other fruits and veggies as well. I always make sure to peel everything too, so no skin. I'll give pieces of apples, blueberries, bananas, green peppers, kiwis, strawberries, etc.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey was playing around my feet in the kitchen while I was making dinner. He is normally in his playpen when I am cooking, but he was being unusually needy tonight!

Anyway, I accidentally dropped some carrot and he grabbed that chunk of carrot so fast and like a flash he ran back to his crate where gobbled it down! 

It was adorable... guess he will be getting them for treats now! I am going to try other veggies too!


----------

